# How many blasts would you have put back? (We are not there yet but may be on Sat



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

We are trying to think through this question in case we are faced with this tomorrow/saturday.​We are ​​ today as we still have 12 embies going, we had 12 collected on Monday. 5 are in the lead but the clinic seem confident they will go to Saturday. These are amazing results for us and so pleased with results on this protocol. ​ Now having debate if we are lucky enough to get to Saturday how many to have put back in, very worried about multiples and risks but if we froze, chances of them surviving is small and success rates very small. We are leaning to 2 if there are 2 there but not sure. Any thoughts? Or any good questions to ask clinic. Could be academic if not doing so well tomorrow but need to think it through, a happy thing to think about though ​​​Any thoughts would be great ​Xxx​

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300323.550#ixzz2OkMjn9Yp​


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sorry, don't know why it's lost all my little piccies??


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Any thoughts anyone?
Now wondering if the call tomorrow will say get in you need a 3 day  ,    they are all still going strong


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi tiny,

For me it was quite a simple decision.  Twin pregnancies are pretty common place these days, and so (perhaps naively!) I feel the risk of a twin pregnancy is less of a risk than no pregnancy at all.

That said we have no little Dudders already, and I'm not sure how I'd cope with three!  Tbh I'm not sure how well I could deal with two, or even one lol, that's the thing with kids isn't it, you just learn to deal with it because you have to!

I'm the kind of person to wonder over everything, and if I only put one back in and it failed, then I would always wonder what if I'd put two back in, would the other one have made it?  So when the time comes, if we have two then we will put two back.  Ask what their success rates are for frozen blasts, as the results you are looking that may contain a lot of 2 and 3 day embies.  There's a growing belief that FETs are more successful than fresh transfers (I know a lot of the stats don't support that but you have to remember that all the stats we see are manipulated to suit something or another) and there are some clinic around the world that will not even do fresh transfers anyway.

Hope you find your answer xx


----------



## Culver55 (May 9, 2011)

Hi Tiny

We had that same question last week and we said 2 blasts because they were donor eggs.  We wanted to increase our chances and knew these were top quality.

Previously using my own we never got to blast and always had 3 3 days put back but sadly always BFN

Hope this helps and best if luck


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Tiny ... Firstly big congrats on getting so many embies ... how exciting that you might get to blasts too.

My advice would be to wait and see the quality on day 3/5. If you've top grade blasts then you may be better just having 1 put back but if they are good then two could be better. Equally it could depend on whether there's enough to freeze or if you're faced with choice of put in or lose it.

The ideal is probably put back one top quality blast then freeze two (or more?) for future as statistically this gives you the same chance of pregnancy but without the risk of multiples.
Having experienced the complications of a multiple pg I am more aware than before of the problems that could bring but equally know that right now you want to give yourselves best chance possible. 

That said at the end of the day there is no right or wrong choice to be made and hopefully your clinic will be able to guide you as to what they feel is the best option on the day of ET.

Wishing you continued success


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you all, very interesting reading, lots of thinking, trying to think wont think till tomorrow when we get the update but can't switch brain off to it! Trying to keep remembering that this is a very positive situation to be in and keep really    as it is, these are the best ever results we have had and are so pleased. 


You have definitely helped me with some things I hadn't considered
Xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i had 3 Donor egg blasts transferred and BFN


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, were they top grade? Was that abroad? 
Thank you for replying


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

they were top grade and it was in Greece but I have issues with my uterus.  My friend is 46 and had 3 put back and is 26 weeks with a singleton


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

So many different results!! Thanks for the info


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

I would have 3 put back if you have 3!

I had 2 blastocyst put back on icsi one and bfn

Had three put back on day 3 with icsi 2 and it bfp ( tho mc)

This cycle will have  3 back if there are 3!! 

Good luck with your decision.  12 is a good number to play with!!!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you and so sorry for what you have been through


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Today's update   


Really    as all 12 still going but 3 clear top runners now within clinic's top 2 grades so embryologist wants to go to Saturday to see which is the best which we are happy with, have had 3 day debate but feel we have always had 3 days and out of 4 one worked so feeling different is good and should be an easier decision. Feels very weird this limbo land, not in 2ww but not normal either, still a bit uncomfortable as well so that might ease by Saturday. Acupuncturist said rest and get body in good shape for transfer, body not in good shape but am resting lots!!


Think the decision may be a bit easier and our thinking is
If 1 clear top grade and others below put back that one and maybe freeze if option
If 2 average both go back
If 2 top grades not quite sure   that's the tricky one though what a fab decision to have 
If 3 top grades not quite sure either  , OH thinks one in freeze 2


Thanks for input, bet the clinic love me and my questions!
Xxx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

wow that's brilliant news - so pleased for you    

Glad you & DH got sort of plan ... but also ask the doctor & embrologist doing transfer what they'd recommend and what chances you've got with the different senarios


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you, will do x


----------



## Culver55 (May 9, 2011)

Tiny21 great news and best of luck for Saturday


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you, hate not knowing how they are doing today! 
  Still doing well tomorrow


Thanks all
Xx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Lots and lots of baby dust wishes for tomorrow - hope you're spoilt for choice     

Hugs


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh, so do we   
Thank you 
Xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just our update!,
Sorry it's late 
We have 2 early blasts on board, yeahhhhhh
There were only 2 at the higher grade today so really didn't feel there was actually a choice and we are delighted    and grateful. Now the madness begins!!


----------



## Culver55 (May 9, 2011)

Tiny21 that's great news and yes the madness of the 2ww has begun for you. Congratulations on being PUPO, try to enjoy and relax.  Everything is crossed for you 

Culver55


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you, lots of    going on here   


Good luck with your follow up call xx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Tiny CONGRATLATIONS    - so pleased you got to day 5 and think the fact you're PUPO with two early blasts is fabulous

Will be crossing fingers and toes for good news at end of your now shortened 2ww


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Fifi
The   is much appreciated


Test day will be over 2 days as having to have bloods, using pregnyl as part of luteal support which means any test will show positive! Arghhhh, going to send me more mad! I will have to have bloods on the Friday and won't know anything from that and bloods on the Monday to get a definite answer


Xx


----------

